# Broken Gaming Headset!



## mprain13 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was playing COD4 and i went to get food and i forgot that i had my headphones on.. they got caught in my chair and were pulled to the ground.. It wasnt the first time they'd dropped like that but i always checked to see if they were alright.. they werent this time.. the right side has stopped working and im guessing its a wire.. ive looked at other forums but i cant find a way to open them..

My headphones: Creative Fatal1ty MKII Gaming Headset


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have never been able to fix my headsets... i would recommend speaking to Creative to see if they can repair it for cheap.

If it's under warranty, set up a RMA ... but don't mention about the chair and ground...


----------



## preciousss (Apr 7, 2011)

I have used quite a few different headsets but, the best resource I found to get an impartial view on them can be found at* http://www.gamingheadsetreport.com


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

probably wire connection came off somewhere. It is very annoying to fix it. You have to find where it came off and then glue it together... but i recommend bu new headset. Because i had same problem and i fixed multiple times... so after few times i bought new headset. USB wireless headset best to avoid wire problems. But i like wire more.

Anyways
1)Find the source and fix with glue
2)Buy new ones.


----------



## mprain13 (Mar 20, 2011)

listen guys, all i want to know is how to open it up..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if you dont see any screws then the headsets are probably sealed. I would suggest contacting the manufacturer to be sure.


----------



## mprain13 (Mar 20, 2011)

ive tryed their forums.. no one ever answers..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Customer Service - 800-998-1000, press 1 when recording begins.
Technical Support - 405-742-6622

How to reach a live person:
Press 1 at first menu
Press 1 at second menu
Select your product


----------



## mprain13 (Mar 20, 2011)

fyi im live in peru.. unless i have a blue box with me, im not gona bother calling..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ahh well that won't help then... you can try their email support.


----------



## mprain13 (Mar 20, 2011)

all i want to know is how to open them safely.. i dont need them fixed ( i can do that)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mprain13 said:


> all i want to know is how to open them safely.. i dont need them fixed ( i can do that)


And the best place to ask is their techicial support... Like I mentioned it's most likely sealed up with no screws, but they can confirm that.


----------



## jbx47 (Apr 24, 2011)

hey if you're still struggling with this, I have a creative Fatal1ty headset (just the plain version I think, not the MKII). Mine has been broken for a while now for the same reason as yours and I finally managed to get it open today although I wasn't able to fix my issue maybe my advice can help you get yours open... 

On the inner side of the headset where the sound comes out from the speaker you can slide your finger underneath the cushion that lines the speaker. This surface is covered with a thin fabric but if you run your fingers around the speaker part you will find three small screw holes underneath the fabric. You have to work very slowly or else you'll miss it. Once you have found it you can simply unscrew them using a screw driver without piercing the fabric as the fabric can stretch a bit. Once these are loosened the speaker housing comes apart in two halves and you can see the wires inside.

This is how I opened mine and I assume the MKII will work on the same principle. Hope it helps.


----------



## mprain13 (Mar 20, 2011)

hey thanks jbx47,
i was able to open my headset and check it out but i dont know what the hell is wrong with it.. im probably gona hire an electrical technician and tell you what he did..


----------

